# sliding sinker / running rig & knot questions



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

With the equipment I am using it seems I'd be better served using a sliding sinker rig. I have my reels spooled with spiderwire from my bass fishing days but with the fast/hard hitting carp I've had more then a few break-offs at the "hit" and also have lost fish that I belive had weakened the line/knot with that initial hit, thus my need, for now, to use a slidding sinker rig.

Now all I need to know is the proper way to set this system up or any other ideas would be welcomed...

I also would like to know what knots you use to secure your hook to your main line? I can tie most any knot so the name would be all I'd need unless you use a little side bar from the norm on the knot you use  

For spiderwire I have been using the (spelling) polymor knot and am thinking this knot has let more then its fair share of carp swim away a local hero  

I can't swap out my equipment for now so I'll be using my bass gear for sometime...

As always... THANKS so very much in advance!!!

I'd like to add I was very happy to meet both tpet96 & cwcarper amoung others at the outting


----------



## Mrfunnieman (Apr 8, 2004)

atrkyhntr,
I know that superlines are real fickle about which knots won't slip free and I am not sure what a sliding sinker rig is, but I recall reading about using a uniknot to make a sliding loop. I would think, as the loop tightens, it might absorb some of the shock when you set the hook. I don't know how well a uniknot will hold with spiderwire, but I thought I would put it out here as a possible solution.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

though i've done a lot of carpin',i'm not one of the dedicated "specialists",and use standard gear,the same as you.the palomar knot should work fine.i use a standard carolina rig with a leader length of about 8-12 inches.i don't use braids.if you don't want to switch to mono,i think circle hooks would work well with the braid if you back your drag off to ease the shock.circles work well for carp(at least with mono).maybe some of the "specialists" can give you more tips for braid,such as some sort of shock absorbing method.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Clyde...it was nice to meet you at Tappan Lake, we'll have to get together some time and chase some carp.

Misfit gives some good advice as far as using a running rig. Since you're using bass gear, you're probably going to want to try to get away with the lightest sinkers you can. Fish it basically as a Carolina rig, with the weight free to slide above a swivel.

As far as your braided line breaking, etc. First, I only use mono. for my mainline, between 12-15 lb test. I'm not a big fan of the braided lines, particularly in the lower lb test ranges. They work great for some species, but the hard run of a carp can easily snap some of the lighter braids. The palomar knot should be sufficient for tying your rigs...I'm not big on knots, so i can't really give much more advice on that area.

If you're going to use your bass gear (which is perfectly fine, ask MisoOhio about ultralight fishing for carp  ), I'd recommend that you either switch to mono. or use a heavier braided mainline. Another option would be to tie a shock leader of mono. onto the braided line. Most of the guys that use braided line for carp will do this anyway...by adding 15 or 20 feet of mono to the braid, enough stretch is added to the system to prevent hook pulls and break offs. Once again, i don't know my knots very well, and someone else should be able to help with this, but it would definitely be worth giving a try.

Finally, keep your drag loose. I'm not sure what everyone else does, but after casting my bait out, i keep my drags very,very loose...just tight enough to give some resistance on the hookset. This is particularly important when fishing at close range. Once i hook the fish, i adjust the drag to the proper level and bring the fish in (i probably overdo it a bit here, setting it much looser than necessary, but that's what i'm comfortable with). Even then, don't try horsing the fish in...i've seen several carp lost this way. You have to let them play a while to tire out, or else you'll get them close to the bank/boat and they'll get a sudden urge to lunge one way or another and bad things can happen. Catching carp on lighter gear and lighter lines can be a lot of fun, but it takes a slightly different approach and a bit of time to get used to the feel of things...but it seems like you're doing quite well so far.

Oh yeah, and one more thing...always check your line and knots for defects that could lead to breaking...every fish i've lost to a line break has been due to either a weak knot or a "kink" in the line...hope some of this helps...


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

atrk,

If you happen to think about it, try going with a co-polymar as your mainline, and perhaps the braid for the last 20' or so joined to the mainline with an inline knot of some sort. I've been using McCoy Mean Green line, and it is some awesome stuff. Just bought 5000 more yards of if off of Corey this weekend  

Misfit and CW cover the slip rig quite well. When I'm using my typical spinning rigs, I will thread my lead on, then a plastic bead, then the swivel. Then if I"m using a mono hooklength, I will hook up from there down to my hook with the mono I'm using (or co-polymar). The bead prevents any unneeded damage to the knot at the swivel junction.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

thats the rig i have been using since day 1.. simple and effective...for me, at least..
it was nice to met you at the outing also..although i wished we met at the campground too though..i can't believe we missed eachother..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I like the double Trilene knot for braid & also the hangman's knot. I use the hangman's for my catfishing with 30# mono and have not had any cut knots from the sinkers (2-5 oz sinkers) where I would have an occasional failure with othe rknots, including the polamor. Actually, it's like the knot described above as "sliding" uni-knot. I think it's the same knot with a different name  
Uni-knot (sliding version) CLICK HERE


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

there you have it  
a couple more great tips from cw and tpet.shock leader with braid,and bead.
don't know how i forgot the bead,as i always use them between my knot and sinker.i've had the sinker wear the line in the past,causing breakoffs,but eliminated the problem by using beads.i've also had the hole in the sinker wear and become "stuck" to the swivel,causing the line to not slip through it.this is the result of constant casting and bouncing the sinker off obstuctions when retrieving.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Wow All !!!
Another classic example of why I'm glad I found this forum  

I can't believe I have not used the carolina rig as it was one of my mainstays for bass fishing  
XXXX-lent input from everyone and I am THANKFUL for the responses...

It was great meeting everyone and I will be "hooking-up" with tpet96, cwcarper and crappielooker sometime this summer...

mrfishohio THANKS for the link I am heading there now!!!

misfit it was nice to see you at the outing and THANKS for the info and reminder on the C-rig... I know if anyone looks like a fisherman it is you for sure... Just have the fisherman look about you  


THANKS again all...
Clyde


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it was good to meet you too.


thanks for the compliment.................................................................................i think   


> if anyone looks like a fisherman it is you for sure... Just have the fisherman look about you


i was borned in a muskrat hole and raised by shovelheads and carp,so maybe i just look more like a ugly old fish,than a fisherman


----------

